# JFrame-Verhalten bei Klick auf Schließen-Kreuz ändern



## le_manchot (23. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere JPanels, die sich in einem JFrame öffnen können. Nun möchte ich, dass sich beim Klick auf das Schließen-Kreuz oben rechts, nicht das ganze JFrame schließt, sondern dass ich eigene Funktionalität hinterlegen kann, z.B. unsichtbar machen des aktuellen Panels und anzeigen eines Anderen.

Servas


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Nov 2008)

Im Konstruktor des JFrames/JDialogs:

```
setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
   public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
      //prüfen, welche JPanel-Instanz aktiv ist
      //dieses JPanel dann entfernen -> remove(...)
      //neues JPanel hinzufügen -> add(...)
      //neuzeichen/aktualisieren -> validate()
   }
});
```


----------



## le_manchot (23. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Konstruktor des JFrames/JDialogs:
> 
> ```
> setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
> ...



Danke. Klappt prächtig.


----------



## Newcommer (23. Mrz 2010)

Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber dieser Beitag von L-ectron-X hat mir auch sehr geholfen.
Danke dafür.


----------

